
How to pitch your startup: Michael Seibel - animeshk
http://www.michaelseibel.com/blog/how-to-pitch-your-company
======
hagubman
In all honesty - I'd find this article really helpful IF I HAD ANY STARTUP TO
PITCH!!!

Jokes aside, pretty helpful advice for anyone aspiring to startup their own
business.

~~~
animeshk
Haha.. Totally.. I've been working on my startup's pitch ever since we started
working on it with my team.. This post by Marc took it to another level in an
instant..

